# B & D 12 volt brade nailer ??



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone used a Black & Decker 12 volt cordless 18 gage brad nailer? I have a bid on one on ebay. I have never seen one nor have I ever used one, but I am willing to buy it and see. 

I carry an air compressor, 150ft hose, brad nailer, finish nailer, crown stapler, and a t-50 air stapler. As much as I use them all, I am getting tired of stinging out hose for 10 or 20 shots.:2guns:


----------



## smontanye (Jul 26, 2007)

i got a paslode impluse finish gun, i got it brand new on ebay for about 200 dollars. its really handy to have. Ive always wondered nailers, see them on tv using dewalts ones alot.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Smontanye.

I know when i posted it thread about anything Black & Decker on one was going to jump in. I figured it would all be negitive. I didnt know they made a cordless brad nailer. I saw this one on Ebay at a great starting price and thought I would give it a try. Any feed back on any brand would be ok too.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

The biggest problem with B&D power tools in recent years IMO is that they abandon the majority of models within months of their introductions. HD and Lowes (Firestorm) have footballed the products around so much that it's really difficult for a consumer to figure out if a particular model B&D power tool is simply not selling, already discontinued and on clearance, or a pretty good investment that will be around on store shelves for a while.

I saw the 12v nailer in Lowes and it appeared to just sit there with no activity or interest. For a few bucks more, there were excellent Bostitch and Hitachi air nailers directly alongside it.

Good luck with it if you win it!


----------



## kissdude (Jan 9, 2008)

i think a hammer works lol dewalt is the best for any job


----------



## smontanye (Jul 26, 2007)

so did ya win the auction?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

smontanye said:


> so did ya win the auction?


Nope I was willing to try it for around $35.00 including shipping, But when it got above that I was glad to be out bidded.


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*Cordless nailers..*

I have used and owned both the Dewalt and the Paslode.. They are both excellent tools... The Dewalt because it has a compatible battery to my other goodies... But honestly it is a bit heavy and cumbersome if you use it alot... The paslode is several pounds lighter and I have found it to be easier to handle... The one thing with the paslode is that you have both a battery as well as a gas cartridge, the Dewalt only requires the battery... 

For years I used an air powered nailer for everything, but honestly not having that noisy compressor... No dirty hoses pulling through homes, etc. etc. Makes the cordless nailers a really great option....


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

*nailer*

Handyman

B & D makes an 18V brad nailer for about $120.00.
I have used it and it works great.

Lee
http://woodtamer.blogspot.com


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

leejb said:


> Handyman
> 
> B & D makes an 18V brad nailer for about $120.00.
> I have used it and it works great.
> ...


 
Thanks for the insite Lee
I will be watching ebay again.


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

*nailer*

handyman

You might look on amazon for the nailer. They have some good prices.

Lee
http://woodtamer.blogspot.com


----------



## Bossman (Mar 1, 2008)

the new Senco cordless 25 14v has been a great tool. it is now the fastest firing and most powerful cordless brad nailer on the market. this is their second generation tool. the first one was a 12v and was garbage. the Black and Decker tools are not so reliable and if they break parts are expensive and take forever to get.


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

*B&D Tools*

Bossman

You are right about B&D tools not being that reliable since China makes all there tools. You are also right when you say tools are put on clearance before they are barely on the market. I know because I work for B&D.

I bought a B&D drill in 1965 and it still works good, but it was made in this country. 

Lee
http://woodtamer.blogspot.com


----------



## kissdude (Jan 9, 2008)

the hammer still sounds good to me and it is most likly 13 $


----------



## JstMe (Mar 5, 2008)

B&d, ryobi, craftsman all make 18v cordless 18g nailers....none of which will sink a nail in any hardwood and rarely sink one in a soft wood....I have tried all 3 and still like my bostich and my jacpac best if portablity is what I need.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

kissdude said:


> the hammer still sounds good to me and it is most likly 13 $


Finishing nail, 1 penny
Finishing hammer $20.00
Trip to the hospital for hitting thumb with hammer $3.200
Shooting finishing nail out of gun without hitting yout thumb Priceless


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have to disagree with bossman about the older senco 25 airless nailer. I have had one for about 3 years now and haven't had the first problem with it. I actually bought mine used from a friend for 40.00 and it came with the case, 1 hour charger, and 2 batteries. Check ebay for one, seeing that there is a newer version you might be able to get one really cheap and nails are really easy to find. Jeremy


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

kissdude said:


> the hammer still sounds good to me and it is most likly 13 $


*A hammer! ? ...Egad* ....how Neanderthal ! almost as bad as using those
funny looking plastic handle things, lets see.. I think they were called 
screwdrivers if I remember right


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

*nailer*

I found that cordless nailers don't work that go in hardwood.
They work ok on softwood.
If you are going to do some serious nailing use a air nailer.

A power nailer is better than a purple thumb.
Lee
http://woodtamer.blogspot.com


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

..........................................................................................
snip:
I found that cordless nailers don't work that go in hardwood.
They work ok on softwood.
If you are going to do some serious nailing use a air nailer.
...........................................................................................

Hmmm? I guess my Paslode impulse cordless doesn't know that yet!
It has no trouble with hardwood, you need to turn it back a little
when nailing soft woods.

I do agree air nailers have plenty of power.


----------



## JstMe (Mar 5, 2008)

Davet said:


> ..........................................................................................
> snip:
> I found that cordless nailers don't work that go in hardwood.
> They work ok on softwood.
> ...


I agree paslode guns have plenty of power, however after buying and breaking 3 in 5 months at $250 a pop I shy away from them and have turned to a jacpac for portability they work great, fairly lightweight and get about 1500 +/- shots per fill. Also I can use a air nailer with it which seem to hold up a bit better for me in the field vs the paslode (I had 2 break firing pins and the third would misfire 75% of the time)


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry to here that Jstme.

My Paslode is well over a year old and works like a champ..
I also have several friends that have the same Paslode and they swear by them.

It will jamb on rare occasion but other than that it works great?

Snip" breaking 3 in 5 months at $250 a pop I shy away from them" 
can't blame you there! ..I wonder if they have cheapened up on the tool?

My Paslode was $360.00 and is the Impulse angled nailer.
Maybe that's the difference?


----------



## JstMe (Mar 5, 2008)

the ones I was using were 18g straight nailers, however they were seeing alot of use as I install commercial millwork for a living, so probobly 800 to 1k nails a day but were cleaned regularly and not abused so I dont know.


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Well there is the major differance, I lucky to shoot maybe a third that many nails a year.


----------



## JstMe (Mar 5, 2008)

When I do large projects (running 30k ft base 30k ft of crown) it wears on them I guess, and lugging a compressor around to do that is crazy. I will say while working they are a nice tool to have.


----------



## Wiz1940 (Apr 6, 2008)

Cordless nailers do work ok in hardwood, but the secret is to drill a pilot hole first. lol Hope ya have good aim.


----------



## Bossman (Mar 1, 2008)

firefighteremt153 said:


> I have to disagree with bossman about the older senco 25 airless nailer. I have had one for about 3 years now and haven't had the first problem with it. I actually bought mine used from a friend for 40.00 and it came with the case, 1 hour charger, and 2 batteries. Check ebay for one, seeing that there is a newer version you might be able to get one really cheap and nails are really easy to find. Jeremy


 
You are lucky, we have repaired about 200 - 300 of those on warranty and recalls. Every now and then there will be one that works for a while so that is great for you. When it breaks get the Senco Cordless 25. it is much better.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, what has been recalled and whats the majority of the problems they have been having with the gun?


----------



## Bossman (Mar 1, 2008)

there is a clutch and cables that control the firing. the cables are wrapped around the clutch and they are at too sharp of an angle. this makes the cables break easily. also the flywheel will crack in half for no reason it seems. we have ralso eplaced many circut boards tool. senco had endless problems, so they completly changed the inside of the tool when they came out with the cordless 25. senco sold the airfree 25 for only about 1 year until they pulled it.


----------

